# genlop -c non funziona più [risolto]

## devilheart

come da titolo genlop -c non funziona correttamente. oggi ho aperto konsole ed ho iniziato un merge. poi ho aperto un altro terminale, ho dato genlop -c ma mi dice 

```
!!! Error: no working merge found.

(the -c option only works if there is an ongoing compilation, see manpage)
```

idee?Last edited by devilheart on Tue Nov 07, 2006 10:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> come da titolo genlop -c non funziona correttamente. oggi ho aperto konsole ed ho iniziato un merge. poi ho aperto un altro terminale, ho dato genlop -c ma mi dice 
> 
> ```
> !!! Error: no working merge found.
> 
> ...

 

facendo la traduzione dell'errore dice che quella opzione funziona solo se c'è una compilazione in corso, ed in effetti leggendo il man dice:

```

 -c --current

              show the current merge in action.

```

credo sia dovuto al fatto che usi due terminali diversi, e sul terminale dove hai lanciato genlop -c, non vi è una ocmpilazione in atto.

ciauz

----------

## knefas

No, il terminale non credo sia il problema, genlop dovrebbe leggere il log di emerge. Piu' probabilmente il problema e' se l'hai lanciato nella fase di fetching (quando scarica i sorgenti). Mi pare che genlop -c funzioni solo mentre si sta compilando.

----------

## crisandbea

 *knefas wrote:*   

> No, il terminale non credo sia il problema, genlop dovrebbe leggere il log di emerge. Piu' probabilmente il problema e' se l'hai lanciato nella fase di fetching (quando scarica i sorgenti). Mi pare che genlop -c funzioni solo mentre si sta compilando.

 

si genlop legge /var/log/emerge.log ,

ma se non si compila nulla ovviamente non riporta nulla.

ciauz

----------

## lucapost

Anche a me capitato quell'errore!

A me accade quando lancio genlop -c nel mentre emerge fa i check all'inizio e quando rimuove la versione precedente del pacchetto da aggiornare!

Nel 'mezzo' dell'installazzione tutto ok!

----------

## devilheart

in questo momento sto compilando (e per compilando intendo dopo il ./configure e prima del make install) openssh ma genlop -c continua a lamentarsi...Last edited by devilheart on Sun Nov 05, 2006 12:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Anche a me capitato quell'errore!
> 
> A me accade quando lancio genlop -c nel mentre emerge fa i check all'inizio e quando rimuove la versione precedente del pacchetto da aggiornare!
> 
> Nel 'mezzo' dell'installazzione tutto ok!

 

non è un errore di genlop, è una sua opzione è funziona in quel modo.  ciauz

----------

## bender86

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> in questo momento sto compilando (e per compilando intendo dopo il ./configure e prima del make install) openssh ma genlop -c continua a lamentarsi...

 

Prova a farlo tra make e make install, e a dargli il percorso del file genlop -c -f /var/log/emerge.log.

Prova anche a vedere se il resto delle funzionalità funziona o meno.

Sei sicuro che il file /var/log/emerge.log abbia un contenuto coerente? Magari potrebbe esserci qualche linea strana a causa di una compilazione andata male.

----------

## GiRa

Emerge si lamenta di qualche errore sui lock dei file? A volte capita (tipo con NFS) ed allora non scrive su emerge.log.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> come da titolo genlop -c non funziona correttamente. oggi ho aperto konsole ed ho iniziato un merge. poi ho aperto un altro terminale, ho dato genlop -c ma mi dice 
> 
> ```
> !!! Error: no working merge found.
> 
> ...

 

Hai gia dato un'occhiata qui??? O eventualmente su bugs.gentoo.org??

Che versione di genlop usi? Io ho avuto il prob descritto in quel thread ed ho risolto tranquillamente...

EDIT: se ne parlava anche qui, e si consigliava la versione 0.30.5 che ora dovrebbe essere normalmente stabile x (quasi) tutti

----------

## devilheart

ok, risolto. ho tolto -sandbox dalle FEATURES e adesso funziona. grazie a tutti

----------

## nick_spacca

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> ok, risolto. ho tolto -sandbox dalle FEATURES e adesso funziona. grazie a tutti

 

Bene, sono contento che ti funzioni...giusto per curiosità, quale versione di genlop  attualmente stai usando?

----------

## devilheart

0.30.5

----------

## Luca89

Non mi pare una grande idea togliere sandbox dalle feature solo per genlop, è una feature parecchio importante e viene disabilitata solo in casi eccezionali.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scen

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Non mi pare una grande idea togliere sandbox dalle feature solo per genlop, è una feature parecchio importante e viene disabilitata solo in casi eccezionali. 

 

Se non ho capito male ha tolto "-sandbox" da FEATURES, quindi sandbox veniva DISABILITATO con quella voce, e di conseguenza non veniva attivato per i vari processi di emerge, e genlop andava in crisi. Togliendo "-sandbox" la FEATURE "sandbox" è abilitata di default (e genlop è felice  :Cool:  )

----------

## Luca89

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Se non ho capito male ha tolto "-sandbox" da FEATURES, quindi sandbox veniva DISABILITATO con quella voce, e di conseguenza non veniva attivato per i vari processi di emerge, e genlop andava in crisi. Togliendo "-sandbox" la FEATURE "sandbox" è abilitata di default (e genlop è felice  )

 

Se è così come hai detto tu allora è ok  :Smile: 

----------

## thewally

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Se non ho capito male ha tolto "-sandbox" da FEATURES, quindi sandbox veniva DISABILITATO con quella voce, e di conseguenza non veniva attivato per i vari processi di emerge, e genlop andava in crisi. Togliendo "-sandbox" la FEATURE "sandbox" è abilitata di default (e genlop è felice  )

 

Confermo, senza sandbox genlop -c non può funzionare  :Wink: 

```
cronus ~ # cat /etc/make.conf|grep FEATURES

FEATURES="ccache distlocks sandbox userpriv usersandbox buildpkg distclean"
```

 *genlop man pages wrote:*   

> - The --current option only works if FEATURES contains sandbox and does not contain userpriv,  or  if  FEATURES  contains
> 
>        sandbox and userpriv and usersandbox. You can check this by running portageq envvar FEATURES´ and checking its output.

 

----------

## devilheart

non ricordo in che occasione ho disattivato sandbox ma mi pare che mi dava problemi nel compilare un pacchetto

----------

## thewally

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> non ricordo in che occasione ho disattivato sandbox ma mi pare che mi dava problemi nel compilare un pacchetto

 

Il problema era nel pacchetto (BUG), non in sandbox (e quindi in portage)  :Wink: 

Durante la compilazione, e nella fase di installazione (make install), si deve operare solamente all'interno di una ristretta porzione del filesystem (/var/tmp/portage/pacchetto-versione/), e non, sconfinare (copiando o modificando file) in altre parti del filesystem.

Questo perchè si rischierebbero inconsistenze nel sistema; ad installare, successivamente, nelle zone appropriate, ci pensa portage  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Durante la compilazione, e nella fase di installazione (make install), si deve operare solamente all'interno di una ristretta porzione del filesystem (/var/tmp/portage/pacchetto-versione/), e non, sconfinare (copiando o modificando file) in altre parti del filesystem.
> 
> Questo perchè si rischierebbero inconsistenze nel sistema; ad installare, successivamente, nelle zone appropriate, ci pensa portage 

 

Esatto, sandbox serve proprio a questo, ad evitare che la compilazione di un pacchetto "sconfini" e scriva file dove gli pare, disattivarla in maniera globale quindi è un grave rischio.

----------

## devilheart

ma come fa la compilazione a sconfinare?

 *thewally wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cronus ~ # cat /etc/make.conf|grep FEATURES
> 
> ...

 cosa fa distclean? nel man di make.conf non compare

----------

## bender86

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> ma come fa la compilazione a sconfinare?

 

Non la compilazione, ma il make install. In genere installa nel percorso indicato con --prefix (o in altro modo), ma per esempio a volte potrebbe decidere di modificare qualcosa in /etc per conto suo. Sandbox serve proprio ad evitare ciò.

----------

